# "HELP"



## Wayne007 (2 mo ago)

Recently bought a new Colt, King Cobra, 357, 3". Beautiful revolver. Comes standard from the factory/store with Hogue rubber grips (love them). Having said that, haven't found a speed loader that works smoothly with the grips. I tried several that were recommended.

Called Colt and they said "Yeah, we've heard that". Suggested I "shave down" the left side grip. Not having experience shaving revolver grips let alone rubber grips, probably not something I am going to attempt. I did tell them I would have thought with the popularity of "speed loaders" they would have grips that come standard on this revolver would accommodate at least one speed loader easily.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Which speed loaders have you tried? Speed strips, moon clips, and perhaps you can dremel down the circumference of the cylinder of the speed loader itself a tad, but never tried that one.
















Speed Loading - .357/.38 Caliber - K6-357/38 Accessories - 5 Star Firearms


Speed loaders, range blocks, bedside blocks and carriers for your 6 shot K-Frame .357 Magnum and .38 Special revolver.




5starfirearms.com





Bottom of page. Looks like the speed loaders are cutout and may clear your grip.


----------



## mainewain007 (2 mo ago)

HKS Speed Loaders Recommended : MK3 - A Or (neither one works) DS - A


----------



## Alte Schule (4 mo ago)

You might consider a speed strip. Wheelgun Wednesday: The Pros & Cons Of Speed Strips -


----------



## gwpercle (Jun 8, 2018)

Swap out your "Speed Loader" for an old school "Speed Strip" until someone comes up with a satisfactory fix / repair / replacement . It is a legitimate problem ! A modification should be made to grips and Colt should replace your originals with the new modified ones . Keep hounding them about it ... Remember it's the squeaky wheel gets the grease .
Gary


----------

